# Calgary Highlander Icon-Sgt Harold Marshall



## bick (24 Jan 2013)

Sgt Harold Marshall, who was pictured as a Canadian Army sniper in WW2, is dead.  Obit:

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/calgaryherald/obituary.aspx?n=harold-marshall&pid=162591753&fhid=6135#fbLoggedOut

WW2 Pic:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sergeant_H.A._Marshall_of_the_Sniper_Section,_The_Calgary_Highlanders.jpg


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2013)

R.I.P Sgt


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2013)

See you up there Harry... but you'll probably see me first:

http://www.cmhg.gc.ca/cmh/image-611-eng.asp?page_id=682


----------

